# Saw shuts off after letting off on throttle



## JPP (May 1, 2010)

I had my 441 tuned up last month because it was idling rough.

Since the tune up, I used the saw for about 6 hours no problems at all and idle sounded good now.

Today, the saw would shut off as soon as I finished a cut and let off the throttle. I'd start it right up again and it would idle fine, cut fine, then shut off as soon as I put the saw down to move wood around. Again, would start fine, idle fine, cut fine, shut off as soon as I let off the throttle and lay the saw down.

I checked to make sure the fuel filter was fully in the gas.
Air filter was cleaned recently (cut 3 times since cleaning), didn't cut in very dusty conditions since cleaning.

Could I have a problem with the gas? I dispelled that because I used that same gas can for my trimmer and blower, no problems.

Could it be the fuel filter? it has not been changed since I bought the saw in 2008. Probably 40 hours of cut time.

Weird thing is that it fires right up and runs fine. Just dies after the cut and throttle let off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mirkaba (May 1, 2010)

It might not hurt to take the fuel filter off and clean it. Pay attention to any discoloration, moisture or particulate on the filter...........Good Luck


----------



## Steveo_supremo (May 1, 2010)

Might just be a little rich on the Lo speed setting also.


----------



## blsnelling (May 1, 2010)

Steveo_supremo said:


> Might just be a little rich on the Lo speed setting also.



Could be just a little lean on the L as well. Move the L needle 1/8 richer and see how it does. If that doesn't do it, lean it out a 1/4, 1/8 turn leaner from where you started. I suspect this will fix your problem. Is it idling too slow perhaps as well?


----------



## JPP (May 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Could be just a little lean on the L as well. Move the L needle 1/8 richer and see how it does. If that doesn't do it, lean it out a 1/4, 1/8 turn leaner from where you started. I suspect this will fix your problem. Is it idling too slow perhaps as well?



Actually, the idling is better than it was before I took the saw in for a tune up to correct the erratic idle.
When it shuts off, I can start it right up and idles fine until I cut.
So, you suggest the L needle 1/8 to the right?


----------



## JPP (May 1, 2010)

mirkaba said:


> It might not hurt to take the fuel filter off and clean it. Pay attention to any discoloration, moisture or particulate on the filter...........Good Luck



yeah, good idea too.


----------



## Amin_1992 (Nov 12, 2022)

Did you ever figure this out? My saw doing it too.


----------

